# Sticky  2020 PHOTO OF THE Year



## 3goldens2keep

Congrats.....nice shot, and a fine looking Golden you have!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congratulations to Deborus12. The photo you submitted was heartwarming and was voted *Photo of the Year 2020!!*


----------



## Deborus12

Thank you do much! That's my husband Dudley is kissing. Dudley brought joy back into our home after losing our two dogs 5 months before.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Yay! This was my favourite one!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Deborus12 said:


> Thank you do much! That's my husband Dudley is kissing. Dudley brought joy back into our home after losing our two dogs 5 months before.


We lost two of our three Golden's in 2019...and it was a really hard time for us too...! Our remaining 'red' Golden Fox, helped us a lot to get through the hard times. 

Then we decided to get a new guy late last year. He just turned 1 in November....and he too is a special guy in our family now....we are back to really enjoying our 'pack'!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Deborus12!


----------



## Dunmar

Hey, I voted for that one!


----------



## rosegold

Deborus12 said:


> Thank you do much! That's my husband Dudley is kissing. Dudley brought joy back into our home after losing our two dogs 5 months before.


I voted for this photo too! Thank you for sharing the story behind this heartwarming shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Pup

That photo is filled with so much joy, congratulations Deborus12!


----------



## Sholt

3Pebs3 said:


> Yay! This was my favourite one!


Mine too.😊


----------



## Mde13004

What a heartfelt picture! Amazing!


----------

